# Servers in unusual locations



## RiotSecurity (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm looking for servers in un-usual "unique" locations, none of the US/UK stuff, some non-common locations.

Offers?


----------



## thuvienvps (Nov 7, 2013)

How about your specs requirements and budget?


----------



## RiotSecurity (Nov 7, 2013)

$700 budget, don't care about specs.


----------



## Pmadd (Nov 7, 2013)

http://www.exoticvps.com/


----------



## johnlth93 (Nov 7, 2013)

non usual location that isn't US/UK?

Too much to say especially with your kind of budget.

Asia: Singapore, Hong Kong, Japan, Korea

Eu: Romania, Netherlands

These location got quite some provider selling them.


----------



## Erawan (Nov 8, 2013)

Anyone tried VDSinside?


----------



## sundaymouse (Nov 8, 2013)

Erawan said:


> Anyone tried VDSinside?


They don't have paypal, and I am way too scared to put credit card information into their spaces.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm looking at places like Romania, iceland, etc.

Thoughts?


----------



## RiotSecurity (Nov 8, 2013)

sundaymouse said:


> They don't have paypal, and I am way too scared to put credit card information into their spaces.


If you're scared, why not go get a prepaid visa, load it with the amount needed and use that? Pretty simple solution and due to the fact they are offshore, I doubt they have any anti-fraud modules in place, so you don't needa use real name, etc.


----------



## Francisco (Nov 8, 2013)

We've picked up pricing from Luxemburg, NL, & Romania.

Voxility won't badly priced but the speeds to the rest of the world were quite poor. NL has good connectivity but that market is pretty damn packed as it is. I'm not aware of many options out of Luxemburg so it's a nice one.

Is there qualities in these exotic locations that you require? Specific privacy policies, etc?

Francisco


----------



## RiotSecurity (Nov 8, 2013)

Francisco said:


> We've picked up pricing from Luxemburg, NL, & Romania.
> 
> 
> Voxility won't badly priced but the speeds to the rest of the world were quite poor. NL has good connectivity but that market is pretty damn packed as it is. I'm not aware of many options out of Luxemburg so it's a nice one.
> ...


I'm just looking for some nice server locations, maybe run a few vpns though them really.

Privacy policys are nice.


----------



## MannDude (Nov 8, 2013)

Edis.at has a cubic-assload of choices, lot of which are 'unique' (in my opinion).


----------



## datarealm (Nov 8, 2013)

The topic of this thread was rather misleading........ ;-)


----------



## switsys (Nov 9, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Luxemburg & Romania.
> 
> 
> I'm not aware of many options out of Luxemburg so it's a nice one.


If this becomes reality I will get at least one in each location.


----------



## drmike (Nov 9, 2013)

Erawan said:


> Anyone tried VDSinside?


No way, someone named their company that  Wow.   

Sounds like bad advertising for low end sex worker firm.


----------



## fahad (Nov 9, 2013)

lithuania,Turkey ...


----------



## drmike (Nov 10, 2013)

How about a real unique place?  A datacenter inside a mall.  Buffalo.  It's in that 100 miles no constitution border zone.  It isn't the US and it isn't Canada. 

opcorn:


----------



## fahad (Nov 10, 2013)

drmike said:


> How about a real unique place?  A data-center inside a mall.  Buffalo.  It's in that 100 miles no constitution border zone.  It isn't the US and it isn't Canada.
> 
> opcorn:


I will ask for something like in Afghanistan-Pakistan Border DC  ...


----------



## RiotSecurity (Nov 10, 2013)

Any russian providers?

I picked up a server in Romania, NL, just looking for Russia now (dedicated servers).

I also tried a VPS in iceland, it's actually very good.


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 10, 2013)

If you are looking for Ukraine or Russia: http://vds6.net/de6/


----------



## RiotSecurity (Nov 10, 2013)

Never seen vds6 @wlanboy

I'll check it out.


----------



## blergh (Nov 11, 2013)

2x4.ru!


----------



## Erawan (Nov 11, 2013)

If anyone use vds6, please make sure to whitelist the allowed login IP to only specific IP. My last experience with them is someone breaking into my vdsmanager, and change many data, including the vps. And when I send a Ticket to them, they said that it's impossible to break into the vdsmanager.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Nov 11, 2013)

blergh said:


> 2x4.ru!


Oh god, you have no idea the shit I know that goes on in that hosting company.


----------



## Francisco (Nov 11, 2013)

RiotSecurity said:


> Oh god, you have no idea the shit I know that goes on in that hosting company.


It's RU, what do you expect?

Francisco


----------



## RiotSecurity (Nov 11, 2013)

Francisco said:


> It's RU, what do you expect?
> 
> 
> Francisco


Good point, but still has a cleaner netrage than ecatel does.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Nov 11, 2013)

Any german providers?


----------



## Erawan (Nov 11, 2013)

Comstownit.de / Edis.at / Misterhost.de / Myrsk.com


----------



## 3v-manager (Apr 9, 2016)

You can consider location in Ukraine. In this country are not bad hosting company. Maybe someone still need this information


----------



## DedidamNET (Apr 23, 2016)

I wonder why the hosting market is so bad in South and Central America. I think that with all that population there, they would have a more competitive market.


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 23, 2016)

DedidamNET said:


> I wonder why the hosting market is so bad in South and Central America. I think that with all that population there, they would have a more competitive market.



The simple and main reason: infrastructure sucks which is why routing between neighboring countries in South America often takes a detour up through Miami.  Corruption, lack of cooperation between countries, lack of government infrastructure spending in many countries, political instability, high import taxes and bureaucracy in some countries, high poverty rates, all slow down development and raise the cost of doing business for hosting companies in South America.  Africa, with a population nearly 3 X greater than South America, suffers from similar Internet infrastructure development challenges.


Brazil specific reason: ridiculously high import duties make it unattractive to most foreign companies http://www.dutycalculator.com/country-guides/Import-duty-taxes-when-importing-into-Brazil/


----------



## drmike (Apr 24, 2016)

DedidamNET said:


> I wonder why the hosting market is so bad in South and Central America. I think that with all that population there, they would have a more competitive market.



There are language barriers too.  Not everyone speaks watered down Ameri-Spanish.  Some of these countries down there have other languages and decent use / adherence too.  That always causes barrier to the market.


Definitely need more sea fiber from all these unusual locations and at rates that are sustainable.  Many of these places the sea fiber is a fortune to gain access to.


As @DomainBop pointed out too, poverty leads to disinterest in tech.  When feeding yourself is the struggle, all this stuff is worlds away.


----------



## DedidamNET (Apr 24, 2016)

Can you tell me what is the hosting market in Ethiopia?  I am interested in hearing from a local more about the African hosting market. If you have a website that is addressed to the local market, what hosting providers do you go to usually?


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 24, 2016)

DedidamNET said:


> Can you tell me what is the hosting market in Ethiopia?  I am interested in hearing from a local more about the African hosting market. If you have a website that is addressed to the local market, what hosting providers do you go to usually?



The short answer would be there basically is no locally hosted hosting market in Ethiopia and other African countries that aren't directly connected to one of the submarine cables (see map: http://www.submarinecablemap.com/ ).  


If you're an Ethiopian company and you want a website you're probably going to look for hosting with a provider in another country.  Internet penetration in Ethiopia is also among the lowest in Africa so not many of your local customers will even have Internet access: only 3.7% of Ethiopians are Internet users (2015 figures, African Internet usage stats).  Compare that low 3.7% figure to the 54.6% of Egyptians, 49% of South Africans or 51.1% of Nigerians who are Internet users.


Interesting presentation the Ethiopian government gave to the UN in 2012 on their plans to improve the communications infrastructure in the country: (34 page .pdf): http://unpan1.un.org/intradoc/groups/public/documents/un-dpadm/unpan049911.pdf


----------



## graeme (Apr 24, 2016)

Numbers for "internet users" can be misleading because it includes people who make very limited use of the internet, maybe even just one app (most often Facebook) on their phone. Some of them do not even realise that they are using the internet (surveys in some countries showed more people saying they used Facebook than saying they used the internet)


----------



## Hostfolks (Apr 25, 2016)

Pmadd said:


> http://www.exoticvps.com/



Interesting site, thanks for link.


----------



## DedidamNET (Apr 30, 2016)

DomainBop said:


> The short answer would be there basically is no locally hosted hosting market in Ethiopia and other African countries that aren't directly connected to one of the submarine cables (see map: http://www.submarinecablemap.com/ ).
> 
> 
> If you're an Ethiopian company and you want a website you're probably going to look for hosting with a provider in another country.  Internet penetration in Ethiopia is also among the lowest in Africa so not many of your local customers will even have Internet access: only 3.7% of Ethiopians are Internet users (2015 figures, African Internet usage stats).  Compare that low 3.7% figure to the 54.6% of Egyptians, 49% of South Africans or 51.1% of Nigerians who are Internet users.
> ...



That sounds quite bad. Hope to improve your situation, or at least build some intranets like in Cuba, where at least the whole country is connected within.


----------



## drmike (Apr 30, 2016)

I expect most of these countries have intra-nets.  If the population has access to it, that's the big question.


I think the intra/extra net model has been massively overlooked and will emerge again soon.  Everything being internet bound is just blah.


----------



## AlbaHost (May 7, 2016)

If Albania is ok for you, let me know asap.


Cheers.


----------



## AtlanticServers (Jun 4, 2016)

RiotSecurity said:


> I'm looking for servers in un-usual "unique" locations, none of the US/UK stuff, some non-common locations.
> 
> 
> Offers?



France ?


----------



## zafouhar (Jun 6, 2016)

AlbaHost said:


> If Albania is ok for you, let me know asap.
> 
> 
> Cheers.






AtlanticServers said:


> France ?



You do understand that this is a *3 year old thread* right?


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 7, 2016)

AtlanticServers said:


> France ?



France would be an unusual location for a server but I don't think there are any data centers in France...


----------

